# Cold Conditions Battery Problem?



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

hi: been camping this weekend, i took my tsar off at night and put it in the tent pocket, it stopped around midnight.I thought the battery had gone but it started again when i stopped it with the crown and gave it a while.

i thought it might have been the cold affecting the battery as it ran all day on my wrist in the warm.

last night it stopped in the small hours, so i put it in my bag and it was running again this morning, and has run all day.

does this sound right to you quartz experts? It's a nov 05 watch btw.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes sounds like the battery is on it's last legs. I think the batteries are rated for about 36 months on SAR's, if memory serves me right









Mike


----------



## fast but dim (Nov 28, 2006)

MIKE said:


> Yes sounds like the battery is on it's last legs. I think the batteries are rated for about 36 months on SAR's, if memory serves me right
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you kind sir, i wish i'd spent the extra on the auto!!!!!


----------

